# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Modern Russian Films

## Deborski

Can anyone recommend more modern Russian movies?  I have seen Брат, 1 Брат 2, and Черная Молния.  Plus several Soviet era films. 
I am interested in some more current films - if anyone has any ideas! 
Thanks!   ::

----------


## krwright

> Can anyone recommend more modern Russian movies?  I have seen Брат, 1 Брат 2, and Черная Молния.  Plus several Soviet era films. 
> I am interested in some more current films - if anyone has any ideas! 
> Thanks!

 Стиляги! Этот мой любимый русский фильм!

----------


## BappaBa

*Шпион* (2012)   Шпион (Алексей Андрианов) [2012, триллер, детектив, приключения, BDRip] :: RuTracker.org (ex torrents.ru)  *08.08.* (2012)    Август. Восьмого (Джаник Файзиев) [2012, драма, военный, HDRip-AVC] :: RuTracker.org (ex torrents.ru)  *Самоубийцы* (2012)

----------


## IamMarat

Deborski, you should see this one  КиноПоиск.ru - Все фильмы планеты 
Кино не для всех as we say. But there is good depth of meaning in the film. I like it a lot  ::

----------


## Deborski

Thanks you guys!  Awesome!!!

----------


## dAli

from author of "Брат" and "Брат 2" Алексей Балабанов (he died few weeks ago)
philosophical and mystical story "Я тоже хочу" Attachment 745

----------


## Medved

В бой идут одни старики.
Not quite modern but still an epic movie that will live in ages.

----------


## calabi

My favorite russian movies: 
"Дура" КиноПоиск.ru - Все фильмы планеты  
"Все будет хорошо" КиноПоиск.ru - Все фильмы планеты  
"Похороните меня за плинтусом" КиноПоиск.ru - Все фильмы планеты  
"Город без солнца" http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/256463/  
"Богиня: как я полюбила" http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/81339/ 
Maybe it will be useful for someone)

----------


## Serge_spb

Amateur first person movie about a bunch of teenage friends looking for adventure...

----------


## Hanna

I can't find this film anywhere and I want to see it. Can anyone advise of a torrent site where it's available? The copy on the main English speaking trackers isn't working. I wasn't able to find it on rutracker.    

> Александра / 2007   *Оригинальное название:* Александра  *Год выпуска:* 2007 *Жанр:* Драма  *О фильме:* Пожилая женщина Александра приезжает в военную часть  навестить внука, офицера Российской Армии, служащего в Чечне. Туда, где  только-только отгремела война. Она чужая в этом царстве молодых и  сильных мужчин, но Александра приехала сюда не просто на свидание. Ее  волнует не только собственный внук, молодой офицер, живущий только  войной. Александра пытается понять этот "раненый" город, людей в нем. Ее  чувства - гораздо сильнее пушек и танков. Надежда и вера, про которые  все окружающие уже успели забыть. Она не может изменить мир, но может  излечить души людей, вернуть их к жизни и подарить хоть каплю доброты и  сострадания. Ко всем. Таким близким и таким чужим, но все же... людям.

----------


## EfreytoR_S

Александра (Александр Сокуров) [2007 г., Драма, DVDRip] :: RuTracker.org (ex torrents.ru)

----------


## Lampada

Александра - смотреть онлайн фильм бесплатно   http://kinobanda.net/film/948/

----------


## Hanna

Cool thanks! I got gazillion of hits on rutracker for this film for some reason, and wasn't able to filter to find the real one. Should be interesting.

----------


## dtrq

Дом / Dom: A Russian Family
2011  

> _В большом доме, посреди донских степей, живёт семейство Шамановых. Всё есть в этом доме, – кроме покоя, любви и взаимопонимания. Отцы конфликтуют с детьми, дети с отцами и друг с другом. Старший сын, Виктор, возвращается в отчий дом после 25-летнего отсутствия. Пока еще он не знает, что по пятам за ним идёт группа профессиональных убийц…_

 Удивил меня этот фильм. Не думал, что современный российский кинематограф может что-то такое качественное и сильное выдать. Семейная драма, русская экзистенциальная драма и остросюжетная криминальная драма очень органично сплелись воедино, отличные сценарий и режиссура, актерская и операторская работы также не подвели.   Review in English Another one

----------


## Lampada

*Горько 2013* смотреть онлайн фильм в хорошем качестве HD (полностью) - смотреть видеоролик разное онлайн

----------


## archeria

This is an excellent russian movie, the honors it has are well deserved.   ostrov.jpg ostrov1e.jpg ostrov7.jpg 
You can watch whole the movie in youtube - honestly, it is not a fake - here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWbEPZeEn7E
I hope they will not remove the video.

----------

